# Christmas break??



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You lot still going strong or taking it easy over Christmas? My training is ok except a few niggles but my diets gone to ****! Always does at Christmas!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

mikemull said:


> You lot still going strong or taking it easy over Christmas? My training is ok except a few niggles but my diets gone to ****! Always does at Christmas!!!


Training don't stop just co's Christmas nocks on your door.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Training don't stop just co's Christmas nocks on your door.


It's the kebab man knocking on my door that fcuks me up!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Training don't stop just co's Christmas nocks on your door.


This is true


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

It was john smiths knocking on my door all day and all night, and hes been knocking on my head most of today as well.

Ive just had a week off though so will keep going over xmas,probably miss a few workouts though here and there.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Going to try my best to stick at it but the Gym here isn't the best


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am looking forward to the time of work to hit the gym everyday...


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Christmas Weight gain!  I seem to be stuck at 222 for 2 weeks now... need more mince pies lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll be training as normal and diet is going to go to sh1t. As long as I get 250-350g of decent protein I'm not bothered about all the sweets, chocolate and fatty food I'll be having. I'll lose it when cutting in march


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

going to try my very best to still trai hard but al be eating and drinking.....its xmas!!!!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

maxie said:


> It was john smiths knocking on my door all day and all night, and hes been knocking on my head most of today as well.
> 
> Ive just had a week off though so will keep going over xmas,probably miss a few workouts though here and there.


Know that feeling!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

f*ck christmas


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Been eating so much **** its unreal, missed todays work out to, but gonna hit the gym hard tomorrow! Aslong as I get my usual amount of protein in i'm not too worried about the amount of other crappy food I eat


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> f*ck christmas


Never seen Merry spelt like that before


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

KI3RAN said:


> Been eating so much **** its unreal, missed todays work out to, but gonna hit the gym hard tomorrow! Aslong as I get my usual amount of protein in i'm not too worried about the amount of other crappy food I eat


Same here I'm not worried about a little extra body fat, Im more worried about losing size and strength so gonna eat like mother ****er!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The gym's will only be closed for 2 days....?


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

It's the best time of the year to hit the gym, it's dead in mine at the moment.

I'm not looking forward to the "New Years Resolution" gym goers who will cram into the gym for a couple of weeks in January before most of them give up.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Welsh76 said:


> It's the best time of the year to hit the gym, it's dead in mine at the moment.
> 
> I'm not looking forward to the "New Years Resolution" gym goers who will cram into the gym for a couple of weeks in January before most of them give up.


Totally winds me up, January would be the better time to take a break! Just gotta remember they'll not last long!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Going to take some time off from next Friday which will be my last session and then come back refreshed as im finding that im losing motivation, appetite and feeling burnt out...could do with a few days off


----------

